
A $430 27" WQHD (2560x1440) S-IPS LED Monitor - shawndumas
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6131/nixeus-vue-27-a-430-wqhd-2560x1440-sips-led-monitor
======
rorrr
You can get one for $285 on eBay with free shipping:

[http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-Inch-Matrix-NEO-LED-270WQ-
IPS-256...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-Inch-Matrix-NEO-LED-270WQ-
IPS-2560x1440-WQHD-Quad-HD-
Monitor-/150864434755?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2320389643)

~~~
wmf
DisplayPort is worth ~$100 for many people since otherwise they'd have to buy
a dongle. Also, there has to be a reason why the Korean brands are not stocked
by _any_ US retailer.

